# Kate spade agenda help



## zeeni26

so I really want to get an agenda and was looking at some LV ones but the sizes are either too small or too big for me and I want a cute one that's in between and since I love most of Kate's stuff I was thinking of getting one from her but I can't find them on the website ease can someone tell me where I can buy them?


----------



## MintWardrobe

I am not 100% sure that I have seen the refillable Kate Spade agendas in the full price Kate Spade store before.  It seems like mine always have the ones that you toss from year to year.

They have one refillable agenda on the Kate Spade site.
http://www.katespade.com/brightspot...ionery#start=6&cgid=ks-accessories-stationery

I have however seen them in every Kate Spade outlet that I have been into.  I see the Kate Spade 'Wellesley' agendas at the outlets all the time.  Also, a little FYI - the outlets will ship to you!  I have had the one in San Marcos ship to me several times with no issues.

And, I say refillable because you seemed interested in the LV agendas which are of the refillable variety and not the yearly toss type.  I hope this helps you some!


----------



## zeeni26

MintWardrobe said:


> I am not 100% sure that I have seen the refillable Kate Spade agendas in the full price Kate Spade store before.  It seems like mine always have the ones that you toss from year to year.
> 
> They have one refillable agenda on the Kate Spade site.
> http://www.katespade.com/brightspot...ionery#start=6&cgid=ks-accessories-stationery
> 
> I have however seen them in every Kate Spade outlet that I have been into.  I see the Kate Spade 'Wellesley' agendas at the outlets all the time.  Also, a little FYI - the outlets will ship to you!  I have had the one in San Marcos ship to me several times with no issues.
> 
> And, I say refillable because you seemed interested in the LV agendas which are of the refillable variety and not the yearly toss type.  I hope this helps you some!



Thank you soo much that really does help me luckily I have two kate spade outlets very close to me, so I am going to go tomorrow and check it out


----------



## Eru

I have see the refillable agendas in the non-outlet stores.  I think they only have them prominently displayed near the end / beginning of the year.


----------



## Sarah03

I purchased the Brightspot Avenue Debra from the KS website 2-3 weeks ago. Its the smaller version, about 4" x 5". It's really cute, and it has CC card slots in the front, and 2 long slip pockets in the back. It came with a 2014 calendar, plus the extra sections of birthdays, addresses, notes, etc. If you're interested in this one, I'll try to find the tag and maybe with the style # you could order it over the phone!
View attachment 2487967
View attachment 2487968


----------



## zeeni26

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased the Brightspot Avenue Debra from the KS website 2-3 weeks ago. Its the smaller version, about 4" x 5". It's really cute, and it has CC card slots in the front, and 2 long slip pockets in the back. It came with a 2014 calendar, plus the extra sections of birthdays, addresses, notes, etc. If you're interested in this one, I'll try to find the tag and maybe with the style # you could order it over the phone!
> View attachment 2487967
> View attachment 2487968




oh thank you so much sarah that is sweet I would appreciate it as it would save me the trip to the outlet you are so kind


----------



## zeeni26

Eru said:


> I have see the refillable agendas in the non-outlet stores.  I think they only have them prominently displayed near the end / beginning of the year.




Eru you are very right I actually called up the closest non-outlet store and the sweet SA said the same thing I called up the outlet and they said they had a bunch of the agendas in black and hot pink and they are 40% of they were originally 180.00 so it's a pretty good deal


----------



## Sarah03

zeeni26 said:


> oh thank you so much sarah that is sweet I would appreciate it as it would save me the trip to the outlet you are so kind




View attachment 2488031


Here ya go!  I hope you find one!!


----------



## zeeni26

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2488031
> 
> 
> Here ya go!  I hope you find one!!



Thank you so much I really hope they have one I'm going to call in the morning and hopefully I can get one I really miss having an agenda as I had one previously that was a really cute vintage one that I had found in an estate sale but it got lost on a flight from Dubai to the US and I am so lost without it


----------



## zeeni26

Hello ladies so I thought I would up date you I went out to the outlet and got the wellesley zip around personal organizer in deep pink and it was originally 165$ and I got it for 40% off for 99.00 plus FL state tax for 104.00$ by the way if any one is wanting to buy anything at the outlets they have a great sale 40% off of almost everything in the store plus an additional 20% off of certain items.!! I wish I hadn't put myself on a bag ban....so many nice things!!!


----------



## Sarah03

zeeni26 said:


> Hello ladies so I thought I would up date you I went out to the outlet and got the wellesley zip around personal organizer in deep pink and it was originally 165$ and I got it for 40% off for 99.00 plus FL state tax for 104.00$ by the way if any one is wanting to buy anything at the outlets they have a great sale 40% off of almost everything in the store plus an additional 20% off of certain items.!! I wish I hadn't put myself on a bag ban....so many nice things!!!




What a deal!  That's awesome!  I'm with ya on the bag ban. They're the worst!


----------



## MintWardrobe

zeeni26 said:


> Hello ladies so I thought I would up date you I went out to the outlet and got the wellesley zip around personal organizer in deep pink and it was originally 165$ and I got it for 40% off for 99.00 plus FL state tax for 104.00$ by the way if any one is wanting to buy anything at the outlets they have a great sale 40% off of almost everything in the store plus an additional 20% off of certain items.!! I wish I hadn't put myself on a bag ban....so many nice things!!!



So happy that you found one, and at such a great price!  The prices on Kate Spade bags at her outlet are insane - so hard to pass up!


----------



## zeeni26

MintWardrobe said:


> So happy that you found one, and at such a great price!  The prices on Kate Spade bags at her outlet are insane - so hard to pass up!




yes I can hardly resist the deals at the outlet


----------



## KDD

Does anyone know where I can find a small hot pink Debra agenda....besides eBay, outlet, KS website, poshmark?  I'm on the hunt (I love my PM LV but the rings are just too small). I've been scouting eBay & poshmark and they aren't even listed in the KS database anymore apparently (I called corporate).  The outlets only seem to have the Wellesley


----------



## lyricalxfallacy

Hi, I was wondering if anyone is willing to help purchase a Kate Spade organizer from the KS outlets and ship it overseas? Will pay for the planner and shipping, as well as a little extra for the trouble if you'd like. (: 

Been looking EVERYWHERE for a pocket sized Anne (preferably non-zipped) or Wellesley, as they don't sell them where I live. 

PM me please! Would really appreciate your help!!!

Pictures!: 
Anne: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...LWvIj9NvNejFLfc0zYQeg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## imvloggingit

Hey ladies!

I really want the agenda, but I am having a hard time deciding between pink and black.

Black is a year round color and pink is seasonal. I would be able to get it for around $99 as they are having 40% off sale right now - they = Kate Spade Outlet. 

Pink is VERY pretty and I would enjoy looking at it more, but do you think it would get dirty fast? Black is more safe and professional and would prob look better longer. Thoughts please??

Thank you 

Btw, ladies, I see these planners on ebay and amazon and the prices are pretty much a rip off. The outlet will ship to you for $5 and their prices are awesome.


----------



## emnsee

imvloggingit said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I really want the agenda, but I am having a hard time deciding between pink and black.
> 
> Black is a year round color and pink is seasonal. I would be able to get it for around $99 as they are having 40% off sale right now - they = Kate Spade Outlet.
> 
> Pink is VERY pretty and I would enjoy looking at it more, but do you think it would get dirty fast? Black is more safe and professional and would prob look better longer. Thoughts please??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Btw, ladies, I see these planners on ebay and amazon and the prices are pretty much a rip off. The outlet will ship to you for $5 and their prices are awesome.




I tend to choose black for everything because it's a "safe" color but when I bought my agenda, I bought a pink one. I love it and love how there's a pop of color. It makes me want to reach for it all the time because it's such a fun color!


----------



## Sarah03

imvloggingit said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I really want the agenda, but I am having a hard time deciding between pink and black.
> 
> Black is a year round color and pink is seasonal. I would be able to get it for around $99 as they are having 40% off sale right now - they = Kate Spade Outlet.
> 
> Pink is VERY pretty and I would enjoy looking at it more, but do you think it would get dirty fast? Black is more safe and professional and would prob look better longer. Thoughts please??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Btw, ladies, I see these planners on ebay and amazon and the prices are pretty much a rip off. The outlet will ship to you for $5 and their prices are awesome.




The pink one I have (pictured above) has held up great!  It is usually being lugged around in my work bag, so it's not necessarily babied. I haven't noticed color loss or dirt. I love looking at the pretty pink, too.


----------



## missliza

MintWardrobe said:


> I am not 100% sure that I have seen the refillable Kate Spade agendas in the full price Kate Spade store before.  It seems like mine always have the ones that you toss from year to year.
> 
> They have one refillable agenda on the Kate Spade site.
> http://www.katespade.com/brightspot...ionery#start=6&cgid=ks-accessories-stationery
> 
> I have however seen them in every Kate Spade outlet that I have been into.  I see the Kate Spade 'Wellesley' agendas at the outlets all the time.  Also, a little FYI - the outlets will ship to you!  I have had the one in San Marcos ship to me several times with no issues.
> 
> And, I say refillable because you seemed interested in the LV agendas which are of the refillable variety and not the yearly toss type.  I hope this helps you some!


That is good to know about the shipping! 

Also, Sarah03 - love that pink planner! I sold my two ring planners but would be willing to go back for that one.


----------



## miumiu14038

Would appreciate your opinion !!! 

First time wanted to buy Kate Spade that i saw these two coin purse but i cant decide which to take. 

1)   http://prntscr.com/3wmtxz   Khakis , soft leather, classic style last long, need careful maintain
2)   http://prntscr.com/3wn74h   Gold, thick & hard leather, latest trend in saffiano style, easy maintain


----------



## coachdiva

I am desperately searching for the hot pink Kate Spade Wellesley zip around planner. ....can someone please help me? My outlet isn't really interested in assisting me.... so, please if anyone sees one???


----------



## KDD

I'll be heading to outlet tomorrow near me so I'll check!!


----------



## KDD

PS.  I know they had it a few months ago...not sure if they still do (Philadelphia Premium)


----------



## coachdiva

Thank you so much!!


----------



## KDD

My son had an emergency trip to the dentist so I'm not sure when I'll get there again...you can call them and ask.  It's the Philadelphia a Premium Outlets in Sanatoga (or Limerick).  Sorry


----------



## coachdiva

No problem...hope your son is doing better!!


----------

